# "Red Ink" - BlackBoxTV



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was hired to direct an episode of BlackBoxTV on YouTube. Should be coming out soon, here's some behind the scenes sneak peeks!

I'm very excited about it


----------

